# What breed of kitty is my sweetheart here?



## megcrawford (2 mo ago)

This is my gorgeous best friend, Tommy.
He showed up at my house as a feral cat with the sole purpose of eating my trash—and he wouldn’t even let me see him. After months of patience (and Iams cat food), he walked right in the door and now sleeps with me in my bed. He is the silliest and friendliest cat I’ve ever met, and he gives kisses and hugs like a dog.
Now that I’ve gushed about him, I’m really posting because I would like to know if anyone can tell what breed of kitty he is. He does look somewhat like a MaineCoon and he has their personality based on what I’ve read, but I follow a girl on Instagram with a Norwegian Forest Cat and he looks almost identical to her cat. I know that chances are he’s not a purebred of any kind but maybe someone knows enough about cats to identify something in his background.


----------



## ThundercatJunior (1 mo ago)

A beautiful story and a lovely kitty. When it comes to his breed, I would agree with you - MaineCoon/Siberian/Norwegian Forest cat 😃🥰


----------

